# Cycle hire in Limone Sul Garda-Lake Garda, Italy



## Rip Van (20 Jun 2009)

Hi, I don't if this is the right place to post this but I'm wondering if anybody on here might know of any cycle hire in, or near, Limone on Lake Garda. I'm there for a week at the start of August. So far my search hasn't thrown anything up near enough.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jun 2009)

Moved as it's more touring than Audax / Road rides.
Hopefully you'll get a few more replies here


----------



## Rip Van (21 Jun 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Moved as it's more touring than Audax / Road rides.
> Hopefully you'll get a few more replies here



Roger Doc!


----------



## Bigtwin (21 Jun 2009)

I did that a couple of years ago - only for a day in my case, but there were plenty of hire places. Most had mountain bikes, but there were road bikes too, although mostly of the hybrid variety. A lot were just small shops/shacks do I doubt would have internet presence of much profile. Quite a few are associated with campsites, of which there are hundreds, but you can hire from them if you are not staying there.

Riding around the lake is a very nice day out - lots of trail off-road, and super lunch stops!


----------



## Rip Van (22 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> I did that a couple of years ago - only for a day in my case, but there were plenty of hire places. Most had mountain bikes, but there were road bikes too, although mostly of the hybrid variety. A lot were just small shops/shacks do I doubt would have internet presence of much profile. Quite a few are associated with campsites, of which there are hundreds, but you can hire from them if you are not staying there.
> 
> Riding around the lake is a very nice day out - lots of trail off-road, and super lunch stops!



You don't say exactly but were these hire shops etc in Limone. I appreciate you were only there for a day but I also wondered what distance was involved in a trip round the lake. I'm wondering if it's feasible to do Stelvio & back, in a day, from Limone, too.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2009)

I used a cycle shop in Toscolano-Moderno a couple of years ago but I can't remember if they did hire or not.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2009)

Rip Van said:


> You don't say exactly but were these hire shops etc in Limone. I appreciate you were only there for a day but I also wondered what distance was involved in a trip round the lake. I'm wondering if it's feasible to do Stelvio & back, in a day, from Limone, too.



I just checked on Viamichelin.com and if I've got it right then its about 360km to Stelvio and back which is a tough call over mountainous terrain!


----------



## Rip Van (23 Jun 2009)

rich p said:


> I just checked on Viamichelin.com and if I've got it right then its about 360km to Stelvio and back which is a tough call over mountainous terrain!


Yep, I looked at it again after my post. I haven't cycled that far in this country in a day so I've binned that bright one.


----------



## forty-two (26 Jun 2009)

When we were over ther a copy of years ago we did not see any bike shops in Limone Sul Garda. Malcesine has one shop nerar the cable car. At the head of the lake Riva Del Garda there are several bike shops.


----------



## Rip Van (26 Jun 2009)

forty-two said:


> When we were over ther a copy of years ago we did not see any bike shops in Limone Sul Garda. Malcesine has one shop nerar the cable car. At the head of the lake Riva Del Garda there are several bike shops.


Thanks,
I've spoken to someone in a local cycling club who's been to Garda and they've suggested a shop called Carpentier in Torbole, taking a ferry across to it & that you can leave your extra stuff in the shop to pick up later.


----------

